# Aggression after neutering?



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello to all. I've been lurking for a few days and finally decided to register.

I have a question. I took my 1 1/2 year old male to be neutered today and now that we're home he's been very aggressive to my 2 year old female and the dog. He's never been aggressive to the dog, although the cats fight sometimes.

The cats fight on occasion, but not to the extent that they are tonight. Could it be that he's coming off of the pain meds they gave him and he's taking it out on everyone? I have them seperated right now.

Any advice that you can give me is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd think your kitty was under the influence, and barely responsible for his actions at this time. Rest and isolation from your other cat and dog seems reasonable to me.


----------



## bltsob (Feb 2, 2004)

My cat got fixed yesterday(tuesday) and he hasnt been agressive at all, hes been as nice as cn be... until i have to give him his antibiotics, then he starts getting mad


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

agression isn't surprising on the day of the surgery. Keep your kitty away from the other pets that is causing him discomfort.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. 

I have him seperated from the others. The others have not approached him at all. If they just walk in the same room Snickers ambushes them. I figured he was just out of it, but I was concerned more for him than the others. I was worried that something other than coming off the meds was causing the aggression.

I guess I'm just an overly concerned "mom".

Thanks again!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Amanda and welcome to the forum!

Don't ever be apologetic for being an overly concerned mom. That is what keeps our kitties healthy and happy, so we can enjoy loving on them!

Be sure to keep us up-to-date on how Snickers' recovery is going. We tend to get overly concerned too.  

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Well, all is well with my furkids this morning. No spats yet, although Sheba (my female) is very wary of Snickers since he kept ambushing her before I seperated them yesterday. I'm going to put Snickers back in his "room" while at work. I think it's best for him to be seperated since no one will be here to referee.

I'm so glad I found this forum. I've added it to my list of other boards to check several times daily (oscarfish.com & rottweiler.net)!


----------

